# Bike Rack Recommendations



## andyzee (Sep 24, 2007)

I just purchased a new car and I'm looking to buy a bike rack. Previously I had a Honda Civic and I had a Yakima roof rack. I tightened down the roof rack a bit much and created a nice indent on the roof. That car was a hatchback and I couldn't use a trunk rack. Now I got a Toyota Corolla sedan and can use a trunk rack. I've been considering the Saris Bones 2-Bike rack. But recently also looked at the Yakima SuperJoe2. Any recommendations?


----------



## Greg (Sep 24, 2007)

Did you browse around here:

http://gear.alpinezone.com/ra/shop/D-4/Bike_Racks.html


----------



## andyzee (Sep 24, 2007)

Greg said:


> Did you browse around here:
> 
> http://gear.alpinezone.com/ra/shop/D-4/Bike_Racks.html


 
Nope.




 Thanks, but I'm looking for some feedback from consumers.


----------



## Greg (Sep 24, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Thanks, but I'm looking for some feedback from consumers.



I know that, silly.  My point was perhaps there are some gear reviews on the merchant Web sites (I didn't look).


----------



## bvibert (Sep 24, 2007)

Sorry, no feedback... But I'm curious why you could use one of the rear type racks on your old hatchback?  Those racks are adjustable to fit trunks or hatchbacks.

FWIW I've seen a lot of rave reviews for the Saris racks online, can't recall seeing too many, if any, bad reviews.  Most folks recommend finding a dealer that'll let you bring the rack out to your car to see how well it fits before committing to buying it...

BTW, next time don't tighten the rack down so much and you won't dent your hood... You animal!


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a KingJoe3... happy with it so far.


----------



## jplynch019 (Sep 24, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does your car have a receiver hitch on it?  I bought a hitch mount rack from Performance Bicycle and I really like it.  Pro's - the Bikes sit on the rack really tight.   Con's - knobs on the clamp seem to take forever to tighten or loosen. 

link: http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=22744&subcategory_ID=4411


----------



## andyzee (Sep 24, 2007)

jplynch019 said:


> Does your car have a receiver hitch on it? I bought a hitch mount rack from Performance Bicycle and I really like it. Pro's - the Bikes sit on the rack really tight. Con's - knobs on the clamp seem to take forever to tighten or loosen.
> 
> link: http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=22744&subcategory_ID=4411


 
No, I don't have a hitch or else I would consider one of those. Considered putting a hitch on for that purpose, but that brings the price up.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 24, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Sorry, no feedback... But I'm curious why you could use one of the rear type racks on your old hatchback? Those racks are adjustable to fit trunks or hatchbacks.


 
The Honda has a little flap that comes over the top of the hatch and I didn't think that would hold up well under the weight.




bvibert said:


> BTW, next time don't tighten the rack down so much and you won't dent your hood... You animal!


 
Duh, where were you when I was putting the thing on oringinally  :roll:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 24, 2007)

Good luck with the rolla.  I have one...it's a great car.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 25, 2007)

andyzee said:


> The Honda has a little flap that comes over the top of the hatch and I didn't think that would hold up well under the weight.



Gotcha, thanks for clearing that up.


----------

